#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Production and Logistics Planner στην Αθήνα

## HRStrategy

*Production and Logistics Planner* *στην* *Αθήνα*

Ο πελάτης μας, βιομηχανία τροφίμων θέλει να προσλάβει μόνιμα έναν ή μία *Production and Logistics Planner* στο εργοστάσιο του Αγίου Στεφάνου Αττικής. 

*Αρμοδιότητες*
Αναφερόμενος/η στον Production & Supply Chain Manager του εργοστασίου, ο/η κατάλληλος υποψήφιος/α θα επιτελεί τα πιο κάτω:
*Για την παραγωγή:*
Δημιουργία προγραμμάτων παραγωγής σύμφωνα με το προβλεπόμενο απόθεμα τελικών προϊόντων.
Υπολογισμός αναγκών για υλικά συσκευασίας.
Καταχώριση, εκκαθάριση και παρακολούθηση της πορείας των εντολών παραγωγής.
Ευθύνη δημιουργίας και τήρησης επικαιροποιημένου προγράμματος παραγωγής με τις καθημερινές αναθεωρήσεις αυτού βάσει αναγκών.
Επιμέλεια στατιστικών δεδομένων σε τακτική βάση.
Παρακολούθηση αποθέματος ανταλλακτικών εργοστασίου σε συνεργασία με το Τεχνικό Τμήμα και εξασφάλιση επάρκειας αποθέματος.
Παρακολούθηση και καταγραφή λειτουργικής κατάστασης του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού σε συνεργασία με το Τεχνικό Τμήμα.

*Για τα* *Logistics**:*

Προετοιμασία πλάνων αναπλήρωσης αποθεμάτων για προκαθορισμένα διαστήματα.
Έλεγχος αποθέματος τελικών προϊόντων, υλών και υλικών συσκευασίας.
Δημιουργία ειδών και τεχνικών προδιαγραφών (κωδικοποίηση, παλετοποίηση, χαρακτηριστικά υλικών κτλ).
Αναζήτηση προμηθευτών, παρακολούθηση, επικοινωνία, διαπραγμάτευση και αξιολόγησή τους.
Προετοιμασία, αποστολή των παραγγελιών στους προμηθευτές υλικών συσκευασίας και υλών και παρακολούθηση.
*Απαιτούμενα προσόντα*
Σπουδές διοίκησης επιχειρήσεων, διοίκησης παραγωγής ή logistics.
Εργασιακή εμπειρία τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνων σε ρόλους που σχετίζονται με τον προγραμματισμό παραγωγής ή/και την εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα.
Άριστη γνώση Η/Υ (MS OFFICE). 
Επιθυμητή γνώση χειρισμού εμπορικών προγραμμάτων ERP.
Άριστη γνώση αγγλικών, με γνώση τεχνικής αλληλογραφίας και ορολογίας.
Μεθοδικότητα και αναλυτική σκέψη, ευελιξία, επαγγελματισμός.
Ικανότητες συνεργασίας και επικοινωνίας.

*Η εταιρία προσφέρει:*
Ένα ασφαλές περιβάλλον εργασίας.
Δυνατότητες εργασιακής εξέλιξης και επαγγελματικής ανάπτυξης.
Βιογραφικά σημειώματα μπορείτε να στείλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr 
*Hrstrategy Human Resources* : εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής. (*******************).

----------

